# getting my first calls



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey guys I'm new at this and was wonder what some of my first calls should be :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You can get an electronic caller. They will help to get the coyotes attention away from you when you are new. Or you can get hand calls and have someone sit a little ways away from you and do the same thing. But that can be dangerous if you aren't careful. Just get some howlers, chalenge calls, rabbit distress. Find out what they are eating and try to find something that has to do with that animal.


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

Go buy a couple distress calls. Like the primos Ki-Yi. I really have had good luck with this one. Buy a critr call magnum. Really easy to blow and sounds good too.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks guys 8)


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

one call I just bought this last spring is the syco tweety by verminator. I have a hunting partner that uses it and he recommended it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Any of the Crit R Call lineup and Verminator call lineup are good. I second the Syco Tweety. You might also consider some of the custom call makers. You can get some of those for the same price as a factory call if you look.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Ask weasle414. He makes some calls in the 10-15 dollar range.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

That is a tough question to answer. At least for me when I started calling I couldn't blow an open reed call to save my soul. With that said I bought a Lohman / Circe 3 way adjustable closed reed call. This call actually has 3 different reeds in the barrel of the call and the mouth piece rotates to line up with one of the reeds. Yep I called some critters with this call.

About then a buddy told me he really liked the Sceery AP3 Jackrabbit Call, so I bought one of those calls. Now this was a call I really liked the sound of, I could make it sound really raspy and could seem to put a lot of emotion into it. The problem I had with the Sceery AP3 is that it was constantly freezing up on me in cold weather.

To remedy this I decided to try the Sceery AP7 Open Reed Predator Call. Man this call took lots of practice but in the end I found I could make the same sounds as the Sceery AP3 that I liked so well, plus more sounds. The best news was that this call didn't freeze up.

About at this time I also decided I needed a howler. I tried a Lohman Closed Reed Mega Howler, but it didn't take long to realize that I needed an Open Reed Howler. I noticed a Woodswise Open Reed Howler in a store on day and decided to buy it. Wow this howler was really easy to blow, but I wasn't quite happy with the sound. I added a megaphone to it and set out to make different reeds for it. To try and get every thing right I recorded my howls and compaired them to Johnny Stewart Cassette Recordings I had. After much trial and some error I finally had the reed the size and shape that was working for me and I was able to produce the sounds I wanted to produce.

Then all of a sudden I discovered Crit'R'Calls. Seems now days I mostly use either a Crit'R'Call Song Dog or a Crit'R'Call Pee Wee when I am using a mouth call. Actually these are the two main calls I use now days.

I also have a Primos / Randy Anderson Hot Dog Howler that I can not blow at all no matter what I try. On the other hand I also have a Primos / Randy Anderson Double Wammy that I have had some success with and it seems fairly user friendly.

The thing with Mouth Calls is what works for me, and or what I can blow to produce the sounds that I think are right may or may not work at all for you. Everyone blows a mouth call a little different, and yes they do require practice.

Good luck

Larry

PS you may also want to purchase a tape or two or maybe download some sounds from the net to have playing while you practice with your mouth calls to give you an idea of what you are supposed to sound like.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

what do you guys think of the Knightandhale predator calls :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I have the knight and hale ez howler and it aint so easy. Cannot keep it from sounding throaty. I use thumb pressure on the end like they do and it still aint sounding good. Im not even going to bother with it in the field. i might just get a cheap ecaller.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd say go with Crit'r Calls. They're very easy to learn on and sound great. My calling buddy uses a Primo's Lil' Dog and it's not that bad. It comes with a DVD that teaches the basics of calling. But if you want a calling pack with a call and good instructions you could get the Crit'r Call SongDog if you don't mind reading a bit.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The Crit R Calls and the Primos Little Dog are very similar calls. Both would function the same. But you get better instructions and extra reeds with the Crit R Calls, not to mention you will pay less for the Crit R Calls if you can find them. You can also order them online.


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

A couple of the awesomest closed reed mouth calls ever made is the Burnham Brother WF-4 Deluxe Long Range, and the P.S. OLT model 33 long range Predator(not made any more, but you can find one on ebay). I have a Foxpro FX3, and I think it is the best Electronic call ever. But listen up; the BANDIT m-1 by Minaska Outdoors is pretty dang awesome, and it comes loaded with 100 sounds. Buddy, the world of calls is better than ever, and it is hard to choose. If you don't want to spend $500 on a Foxpro or Bandit M-1, I would get a Burnham Brothers Compucaller II for $299.


----------

